

To use private APIs or not to use private APIs? - jballanc
http://www.mikeash.com/?page=pyblog/friday-qa-2009-01-02.html

======
jballanc
My only problem with this article is that the author doesn't consider the
possibility that private APIs aren't as robustly tested as public APIs. Having
had to deal with the public API issue, I know that those things have to be
_bullet-proof_.

